# Welches Format? (AVCHD Lite, Quicktime Motion JPEG)



## XChris (4. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Panasonic TZ10 und die Möglichkeit AVCHD Lite oder Quicktime Motion JPEG aufzunehmen. Laut Beschreibung soll AVCHD "besser" für TV sein und Motion JPEG "idealer" für den PC.

Ich habe vor, vorallem Unterwasser zu filmen und diese Videos müssen zwingend nachbearbeitet werden. (Adobe Primäre)

Welches Format könnt ihr empfehlen? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Chris


----------



## XChris (4. August 2010)

Ergänzung: Hab CS3 installiert.


----------



## schraml10 (12. Januar 2011)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, ein Versuch hat mir gezeigt, dass Aufnahmen mit AVCDH Lite im Computer eventuell ruckeln, das ist von der Leistung des PC abhängig. Aufnahmen mit Motion JPEG werden im Computer wesentlich besser aufbereitet (weniger Prozessor-Leistung erforderlich). Also stimmt die Aussage in der Bedienungsanleitung, dass für PC-Wiedergabe Motion JPEG günstiger ist.

Siehe auch unter     http://www.blogyourearth.com/video/video.../avchd-lite.../1064    nach.

Du kannst mich auch unter e-c-schraml@t-online kontaktieren

Gruß von Erich


----------



## chmee (18. Januar 2011)

Motion-Jpeg ist im Wesentlichen viel größer, aber ressourcenschonend, dadurch, dass es lediglich aneinandergereihte Jpegs sind. Für AVCHD lite spricht lediglich die Bitrate - wenn man also zB im Urlaub nur wenig Speicherplatz dabei hat. Ansonsten würde ich immer MJPG vorziehen.

mfg chmee


----------

